# Stock Wrestling Transfers



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone know of anyone that sells stock wrestling transfers that I can use at wrestling tournaments?

Tried pro world and boo z wearhouse and didn't find much.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Chad...

Try this link to First Edition (www.first-edition,.com)

Wrestling


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

PERFECT!!! Thanks. I didn't realize they had stock transfers at First Edition.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

Hello transferexpress.com


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Transfer express and first edition both offer templates - not stock transfers. I am looking for a place that offers stock transfers that are similiar to the baseball and softball transfers that Pro World Inc offers. Is Pro World the only distributor around of these types of stock transfers?


----------



## dkschmit (Nov 29, 2009)

In case you are still looking, another company that offers wrestling designs for t-shirt transfers is Starline Pacific and can be found at: Starline Pacific Inc.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Chad. We have offered stock wrestling designs during past years but there was extremely little demand. Of all the 13 manufacturers that we distribute none print wrestling transfers.


----------



## ShirtDawg (Dec 3, 2009)

I am looking for the same thing. I went to a wrestling tournament of my 6 yr old sons and there was a guy with the coolest heat transfers for wrestling, I would say he had 30 or more. All good graphics and cool text messages. I should have asked him where he got his and I am pee i issed. I just thought I would go home and google all that I needed .... WRONG! He had what looked like 3 white bed sheets hanging up behind him covered in these transfers. If I see him again I will ask and post about it. The tournament was about 3 hrs from home, dang it, I should have asked. I will keep watching this thread and still looking for the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## Coach Houston (Nov 10, 2008)

Chad, did you ever find a place with good wrestling stock transfers?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

He might have these custom made. If they were available, we would have them.


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

hey tred thanx....


----------



## TShirt Newguy (Feb 13, 2012)

I am also looking for wrestling stock transfers hope proworld starts to get them again. First Edition has some nice ones but am looking to buy in bulk and they want like 2.50 if you by 1 or 100 it looks like. If anyone knows where I can find some that would be great


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have sold them in the past but they just don't generate enough sales.


----------



## AdrenalineMP (Dec 16, 2009)

proworlded said:


> We have sold them in the past but they just don't generate enough sales.


Would love to see the designs you guys used to carry. Perhaps they could still be made available as custom orders.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It was several years ago. We would no longer have them in our database.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I too have looked for wrestling tranfers for our local events w/o luck. I also figured by now I'd find something somewhere but time is running out, my main reason for this only has 11 months left of wrestling!


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Who's use stock wrestling transfer's from First Edition? Wrestlers tend to wear the heck out of their shirts, do these transfer's hold up?


----------



## banks1972 (Feb 11, 2016)

proworlded said:


> We have sold them in the past but they just don't generate enough sales.


 Whoever is not seeing the demand need look no further than Middle Tennessee Wrestling. We are at a tournament every weekend from December till end of February when AAU State winds up. There are approximately 400~1000 kids at each tournament. They get the tournament logo on the front then the pins, place, and weight on the sleeve. Long sleeve they may get WRESTLING put on one sleeve long ways and on the back they usually have about 30-40 options for parents, grandparents, siblings and the wrestler from I spent my whole life trying to figure out who my favorite sports player was only to find out I'm raising them to wrestling mom, Dan Gable once you have wrestled everything else in life is easy. The rib cage with the wrestlers for the heart. Hold my headgear while I kiss your girlfriend, I'm so good even Your mom cheers for me, all kinds of them, Wrestling, if it were easy they would call it basketball. The list goes on and on. Eagle Sports does a lot of tournaments but they are at every tournament and the lines are always long. Most buy one from every tournament especially the little ones because they are new. I learned early on, only a shirt if we place. They sell hoodies for $40, long sleeve and tie die for $35 and short sleeve for $25. The shirts are usually 5~7 hanes everyone knows its a huge mark up but they have the tournament graphics on them so they are one of a kind after transfer. There is demand you just aren't hitting the right places. Eagle Sports is huge in this market and have people all over the south at tournaments. Georgia, Tennessee, Florida, Alabama, etc. I am sure Iowa, Michigan, Ohio is the same.


----------



## Mpaterson (Feb 9, 2017)

I just bout a shirt from Eagle Sport at the Battle in the Boro AAU tournament. That's what brought me here as they had a line pumping all day long. Seems like a lucrative business.


----------

